# Marx 1829



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all...
This is one of my garage sale restoration projects...it seems to be missing a bracket of some sort which would attach the motor frame to the body shell.
Can anyone point me to a place where I could get info on what that bracket might look like.
I can probably make one if I knew the dimentions or what it should look like.
Thanks in advance.:dunno:
pics:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*1829 engine*

Hi,Bill.Best bet for Marx train parts is [email protected]. I may have one but without seeing how it attaches to the engine I don`t know. It looks like it has two screws that hold it in. On the engine case looks like slots on each side that would slide into matching slots on the piece.
Looks like a 4-6-4 configuration according to the Marx guide. .If it is I don`t have one.

Hope this helps.Sanepilot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like all the back needs is a bracket to hold it in?
I don't have any Marx but found this picture.

It also looks like your missing the bar for the front wheels too?


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

big ed said:


> It looks like all the back needs is a bracket to hold it in?
> I don't have any Marx but found this picture.
> 
> It also looks like your missing the bar for the front wheels too?
> ...


Interesting to note... There are no flanges on the center set of driver wheels making it so it can turn sharper corners.

K


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ktcards said:


> Interesting to note... There are no flanges on the center set of driver wheels making it so it can turn sharper corners.
> 
> K


It that normal for Marx locomotives?

I only have some Marx cars but I don't think I even have one Marx locomotive.
I could be wrong if I start digging, I will have to check to see.


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

Sanepilot / Ed
Thanks for the info. I think I can see enough to make a fix. Looks like the drawbar and rear truck would also connect to that bracket.



big ed said:


> It that normal for Marx locomotives?
> 
> I only have some Marx cars but I don't think I even have one Marx locomotive.
> I could be wrong if I start digging, I will have to check to see.


I thought that was "normal" for all of them. I have a Lionel 2026, also no flanges on the center drivers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was looking at the wrong side. 
I should have said your missing the bar and the rear wheels.
But I guess you know that.

I am glad you can see how it attaches, I can't. Does that piece sit in there held by tabs somehow?


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

*Problem solved*

.
So, I was digging around in abox of broken trucks and car parts, that came with this purchase, to see if I could find something close to what I needed. I found this rear truck, which I recognized from Ed's picture. I dug deeper and found a piece that looked close to what I need on one end. I thought it was the back of a cab or something because the curved edge exactly matches the roof. But, it turns out it is actually the floor of the cab and it IS the bracket I was looking for. Also found a weight which fits right in the back of the engine. 
Good thing I NEVER thow ANYTHING out!
.
The truck actually fits into slots in the motor frame, as Sanepilot suggested. I guess it deserves a good cleaning also!
Thjanks alot Guys!
.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*engines*

tnx,Bill..once in a while I win one. Most Marx engines are close to being the same as far as I know. I`ve junkboxed 999 and 490 and possible a few others.I`m no expert on Marx tho. I like the older trains.The newer one seems to leave a lot to be desired.I run mostly O gauge Lionel and Marx.Enjoy the Hobby and the forum. It is a great place to learn.I could write a dozen books on what I`ve learned in a few short years on this forum..


Have fun whatever you do,Everett

Isn`t this life great or what:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm thinking the center wheel with no edge lip are only spun by the side push rods and may not even touch the tracks? They look a bit shorter in hieght that the flanking wheels?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

jimtone said:


> I'm thinking the center wheel with no edge lip are only spun by the side push rods and may not even touch the tracks? They look a bit shorter in hieght that the flanking wheels?


Look again at the pic showing bottom view. You can see that the flangeless
wheels are the only motor driven wheels. Then then transfer power via
the rods to the other 4 wheels.

Don


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

jimtone said:


> I'm thinking the center wheel with no edge lip are only spun by the side push rods and may not even touch the tracks? They look a bit shorter in hieght that the flanking wheels?


That is usually the case, "blind drivers" as they are often called, have no flange and often are machined to not quite touch the rails. On some of my locos I can slip a piece of paper in between dirver and track, but that's about all the gap there is on any of mine, old Marx or new MTH or Lionel.The lack of flanges is what allows these locos to negotiate sharper curves than they could if all drivers had flanges, but the gap to the rail beneath them is done just to reduce any unwanted friction.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

That's an unusual design for a Marx train, usually Marx trains have 4 wheel motors. It does have the Marx third rail pickup shoe though. Nice find.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

*Marx 333*

The Marx 333 steamer also used the 6 wheel drive unit. The 333 has a cast metal shell rather that the plastic shell of the 1829. The 333 and the 1829 where the largest steamers made by Marx.


----------

